# arabische Buchstaben in java ?:L



## sami (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

ich möchte ein Programm mit Java schreiben,in dem ich bei ein paar Textausgaben arabische Schrift benutzen will.
ich arbeite mit Eclipse und möchte gern wissen,ob es möglich ist, mit arabischen Buchstaben (als Textausgaben) bei Eclipse zu arbeiten.
Danke im voraus 
Sami.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2006)

Sollte möglich sein. Man braucht dazu die passenden Unicode-Zeichen.
Du kannst dich hier mal informieren: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode
Und ein Blick auf die Webseiten von Unicode kann sicher auch nicht schaden.


----------



## sami (2. Mai 2006)

das angeblich schon möglich . . ich suche seit längerem im Internet.ich finde aber immer noch nochts vernünftiges


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2006)

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Die_Sprache_Java/Die_Sprachelemente_von_Java/2.html
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel10_002.htm
http://www.decodeunicode.org/index.php?nodeId=70013&page=1&lang=1&zoom=&prop=&blockPage=0
http://www.unicode.org/
http://www.tarsus.de/arabisch/schriften.html


----------

